# One of the most important things for a chef.



## Cheeks1989 (May 4, 2017)

For those hot summer days.


----------



## daveb (May 4, 2017)

But, but, but, my feet don't sweat.:cool2:


----------



## Cheeks1989 (May 5, 2017)

daveb said:


> But, but, but, my feet don't sweat.:cool2:



Haha


----------



## ynot1985 (May 5, 2017)

sorry.. not a chef or in the industry.. saw the title so I thought I'll have a sneak peek.. what is it for?


----------



## Marek07 (May 5, 2017)

Somewhat off-topic...
Just today, a Missouri court ordered Johnson & Johnson to pay $110 million to a Virginian woman who developed ovarian cancer after 40 years of using of its talc- based products.


----------



## El Pescador (May 5, 2017)

Monkeyballs is a real thing.


----------



## chefs-edge (May 5, 2017)

Better then cornstarch for sure. Dont want any underpants roux


----------



## MrCoffee (Jul 1, 2017)

slurry....


----------



## Ragustoriches (Mar 29, 2018)

The most important thing for me is foot powder or spray. I wear birks with the cork footbed and they just hold on the funk. luckily they are incredibly comfortable. I use up a Doctor scholls spray every two weeks lol.


----------

